# late 80's Univega Alpine Sport



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Picked this up last week with plans to strip the components for another non vintage, but retro build. Once in hand, I couldn't help but clean her up and take a lap around the block. The components are flawless, functionally, the big surprise for me was the Tange Prestige tubing, matching fork and stem, and the paint really cleaned up well!

What to do? Strip the components and sell the frame, fork, stem combo. Or install some beefier tires and keep it as a purple loaner.

I did some Google searching and could not find a single picture of this bike in this color.

































Thanks for your input!

Jeff


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Would you make enough on the frame to make it worth your while? 

I would take the quality parts I want and then rebuild it with any spare lower end components I have laying around that still work well and give the completed bike to a niece, nephew, neighbor etc. 

Better to bring joy to someone who might not have a bike than spend months posting on C list to make $20. Just not much of a demand for 20+ year old medium level Mtn. bikes yet.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

why is this bike running in two threads with the same question? OP, can you choose one and I'll delete the other?


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Did my best to delete the other posting. Pics are still up though.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

On a side note, the Cat Eye 2 still works and shows a surprising 769 miles!


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Nice bike but not exactly collectable, I dont have a big problem with stripping it for parts but the prestige tubing frame definitly calls out to be utilized, not just scrapped. After you harvest that parts you want, easy&cheap way to keep it a functional bike is to convert it into a singlespeed. Could be great as an around-town errand bike. I built up a vintage MTB frame as a low-speed tow-tug for my kids trail-a-bike so I wouldn't need to hitch up to my regular bike every time I wanted to take them for a quick trip. 

As the univega is steel construction, if you can braze it is fairly easy to modify the frame, chainstays look long enough that you could possibly be re-used as a 29er frame if you relocate the chainstay bridge and brake bosses (or go to disk).


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Frame is more interesting than parts anyway. Mountain LX, no thanks.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

What is the story on "Mountain LX"? Seems it was short lived.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Mountain LX was the group just below Deore DX. I agree with the comments above, the frame is the most interesting thing there. If it were mine I'd keep it together and use it as a loaner or rainy day commuter or something like that.

It's a nice upper-end of middle range bike. Nothing really wrong, but the only thing with much curb appeal is the tubing decal.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

MOMBAT: Timeline of Mountain Bike Components and Accessories


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, I did in fact rob the components from the Alpina. All the parts sans the BB were a perfect fit! I'm almost done with the recipient of these parts, a retro Voodoo Agwe. I'll post completed pics over the weekend.









The unused frame, wheels, and fork of the Alpina might turn into a dirt drop single speed! I'll see what this weekends Frankenbike has to offer this project!


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

*Retro Cruiser/Commuter*

Sorry for the $hitty pic... Finished up my Voodoo Agwe retro cruiser/commuter this weekend! I was able to use the complete drive train from the Univega sans the BB as it was 73 not the needed 68mm. Used the canti's, brake levers/thumbies as well, they are right at home next to old Serfas grips. I laced a NOS XTR M950 front hub and a used Parallax XT rear onto slightly used WTB dual duty 29" rims, capped with new Kenda Karma 1.9's. (first wheel build in a decade!) I need/want a Brooks saddle to top off the early 90's Kalloy post! I've since mounted a vintage Blackburn rack and actually used it!

A little vintage, retro, classic and modern.


----------

